# Einfach mal D A N K E



## Boxerfan (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich lese und nutze nun doch schon seit einiger Zeit dieses Forum.
Heute will ich die Gelegenheit nutzen und mich bei den Admins und den anderen Usern mal für die vielen Ratschläge und Tip`s bedanken.
Dieses Jahr habe ich zum ersten Mal wirklich klares Wasser, und das obwohl mein Teich direkt in der Sonne liegt.
Mit Hilfe des Forums habe ich meine Fehler ausgemerzt und Freude am Teich.
In diesem Sinne
vielen Dank
Dietmar


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

Servus Dietmar

Das hört man immer gerne 

Danke 

Soll dein Teich immer klares Wasser haben ...... 

Und auf ein Bilder-Update von Zeit zu Zeit net vergessen ... wir wollen doch deinen Teich im Laufe der Zeit sehen


----------



## hoboo34 (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

..ich kram den Thread mal raus und schliesse mich dem Titel an.
Absolut geiles Forum, professionell, nett und super durchdacht.

Hat mir schon einiges geholfen.

Das Admin- und Mod-Team macht eine geniale Arbeit: Immer präsent, unterstützend und (manchmal) kritisch...aber keine "angeberischen Obermufftis".

Weiter so.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*


----------



## Buffo Buffo (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

..da schließe ich mich an!
..so viel lehrreicher Input in geballter Form...
..das hat schon Suchtpotenzial!
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## danyvet (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

Ja, das muss wirklich mal betont werden 
Suchtpotenzial, da muss ich Andrea zustimmen 
Auch von mir ein herzliches


----------



## elkop (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

auch ich kann mich hier nur dankbar anschließen:handkuss


----------



## CrimsonTide (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

ja, da ist wohl was wahres dran! ich hab zwar schon in manchen meiner postings danke für ratschläge, etc. gesagt, aber wenn es schon einen extra-thread dafür gibt, sage ich auch nochmal herzlichen dank

den admins für die führung des forums ... allein das macht viel arbeit 
und
allen hilfestellern, informanten, tippgebern für tipps, tricks und hilfe bei teichbau, fischhaltung, pflege,...

also ... merci für alles!


----------



## Christian und Frauke (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

Auch von mir ein dankeschön an alle Helfer
Ich hab hier sehr sehr viel gelernt 
Und wenn man mal Hilfe braucht ist immer jemand zur Stelle


----------



## cpt.nemo (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle die sich immer so viel Arbeit machen.
 Ihr seid echt spitze


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

DA kann ich mich nur anschliessen!

Ohne dieses Forum... 
-hätten wir eine Menge Dinge NICHT gewußt
- 'ne ganze Reihe von Fehlern gemacht
- Dinge ganz anders gehandhabt und wären vermutlich tüchtig auf die __ Nase gefallen.

Der offene & konstruktive Umgang miteinander läßt mich gern hier sein.


----------



## Elfriede (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

Einen großen, ehrlichen Dank auch von mir. 
Eigentlich müsste ich mich mit dem ( meines Wissens) einzigen Teich hier auf Paros sehr einsam, hilflos und verlassen fühlen. Dass dem nicht so ist, das verdanke ich diesem Forum mit all seinen hilfsbereiten Usern und seiner perfekten Führung.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## hoboo34 (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*



> Ohne dieses Forum...
> -hätten wir eine Menge Dinge NICHT gewußt
> - 'ne ganze Reihe von Fehlern gemacht
> - Dinge ganz anders gehandhabt und wären vermutlich tüchtig auf die __ Nase gefallen.



..und Geld aus dem Fenster geschmissen (meine Erfahrung)


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

Also da kann und muss ich mich auch anschließen....

IHR ALLE Seit Spitze..Immer eine Kompetente Beratung und Jedermenge Guter Tip,s und Trick;s

*DANKE*


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

Ich reihe mich auch hier ein in diesen netten thread und sage auch ganz artig: Danke!
Ich treibe mich ja in relativ vielen Foren rum  (nicht nur Teichforen ) und hab da einige Erfahrung (auch als Moderatorin). Deshalb kann ich ruhigen Gewissens sagen, dass dieses Forum hier bestens zu empfehlen ist! 
Hier stimmt einfach alles, die Admins, die Mod's und auch die User bilden hier eine tolle Gemeinschaft!


----------



## Dodi (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

Hallo, Ihr Lieben!

Freut mich, wenn's Euch gefällt und Ihr Euch hier wohlfühlt!

Ich sprech schon mal ein dickes DANKESCHÖN für Euer Lob im Namen des ganzen Teams aus!


----------



## Annett (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

Hallo miteinander.

Bei dem vielen Dank wird man ja ganz verlegen.  
Es freut mich, dass diese Plattform vielen eine derartig gute Hilfe war und hoffentlich auch weiterhin sein wird.
Ihr alle tragt jedoch selbst tagtäglich dazu bei, dass das Forum so ist, wie es ist. Ohne Nutzer, keine lebendige, informative, hilfsbereite Plattform. 

Laßt uns damit auch im (fast) siebten Jahr weiter machen.


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

Ist ja die Hauptsache dass es uns und euch allen hier gefällt 
Wir sind halt eine ganz große Familie hier 

Da macht die Arbeit doch gleich dreimal so viel Spaß, wenn man weiß dass es auf der anderen Seite auch positiv ankommt!

Auch an die Admins ein fettes  Es macht Spaß hier zu moderieren!


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

oki
Dem, was schon alles geschrieben wurde kann ich mich zu 200% anschließen.
Ohne dem Forum wäre bei mir garantiert aich vieles schiefgelaufen.
DANKE


----------



## Dilmun (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*



Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön an die Admin's.....

Und auch an die vielen User, die ihre Erfahrungen zugänglich gemacht haben. toll
Selbst mit meinen Zwergenteichlein habe ich viel gelernt und von eurem Wissen enorm profitiert. 
In den verschiedenen Gartencentern habe ich mich nie so gut beraten gefühlt.


----------



## jochen (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

Hallo,

ja, ich sag auch mal Danke...




Mit freundlichen Gruss,

Jochen


----------



## dersil (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

das ist doch ein Thread wo ich mich gerne anschließe

hatte zwar eine lange Pause (privat bedingt)

doch fühlte ich mich hier immer gut aufgehoben

Danke an Euch


----------



## herbi (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

Hallo Dietmar,....



Boxerfan schrieb:


> Mit Hilfe des Forums habe ich meine Fehler ausgemerzt und Freude am Teich.
> In diesem Sinne
> vielen Dank
> Dietmar



so soll es auch sein,....


Einige von uns trinken gerne beim* HGT Treffen 2011 *ein Glas Limo mit dir,....

Natürlich auf deine Rechnung,...

Binschowech.....


----------



## tipit (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

Auch Ich und die  Fische sagen herzlichen Dank für Dieses Forum.

Hätte ich mehr Zeit, würde ich sehr sehr gerne öfters hier sein.

Ein herzliches hessisches DANGE von TIPIT UN DE FISCH .


Grüße
Tipit


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*



dersil schrieb:


> hatte zwar eine lange Pause (privat bedingt)



Umso schöner dass Du das Forum wiedergefunden hast 
Dann mal ein welcome back!


----------



## Springmaus (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal D A N K E*

Hallo an alle 

da kann ich mich nur anschließen ein tolles Forum hier !!!

Habe hier sehr viel gelernt und im Chat schon viele nette Stunden verbracht !!!!!


----------

